# 6mm loads



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

does anyone know of a good load with nosler 70 gr. ballistic tips?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

IMR 4350 is a good powder. Check your Nosler loading manual for a load that fills the case to 90% or more. Most accurate loads for the 6mm will fall at, or very close to maximum recommended charges.
Burl


----------

